# Power Steering Fluid Leak - Please HELP



## armada41 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was driving home from school the other day on the highway when I noticed my steering wheel starting to get very tight. I checked the belt and everything was fine. Next I checked my power steering fluid and found that it was practically bone dry. Then I looked under my car, and noticed a trickle coming out from the under passenger side. I filled the fluid back up and went for a drive to see how it went. The steering went back to normal and I drove for about 10 miles or so and by the time I got back to my driveway the steering started to tighten up again. I checked the fluid again and it was practically empty again. So it's pretty apparent that I have a serious leak. I had a guy at a gas station near me put my car up on the lift to take a look and he said it looks like all the hoses are fine, but that the leak was coming from (and I don't remember where exactly because he was about to close and rushing me out) but maybe the steering rack...somewhere in the alignment between the wheels on either side. So basically it predominately leaks when I turn the wheel to either side. 
Now if that IS the case I realize this is a pretty expensive repair. SO my question to you guys is if you know of any temporary fixes until I can put together the money for the proper repair because it looks like it's going to run me close to a grand.








Thanks for any info, help, advice!!
2003 GTI VR6 6 speed (24V) 
_Modified by armada41 at 5:45 PM 5-3-2008_


_Modified by armada41 at 6:04 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

Interesting, I just filled my power steering today; the car had been moaning and groaning for weeks. I guess I'm going to have to look for leaks too.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Power Steering Fluid Leak - Please HELP (armada41)*

It could be as simple as tightening up the bolts that hold the lines down to the steering rack. Mine looks like is could use a tightening (some goop around it) but it looks like getting a socket wrench back in there is going to be a %$^&.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I really think that the 24v eats power steering fluid. Mine has done it from day one and a buddy of mine had his do it as well.


----------



## angelus1701 (Mar 4, 2007)

mk4 steering rack bushes are prone to die at about 40k.


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (angelus1701)*

Well, I filled mine yesterday; it's fine. No leaks, but the car is 5yrs. old and I've never added fluid until now. If this is a sign of things to come, I think it's time to sell the car and get a new one...


----------



## armada41 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Power Steering Fluid Leak - Please HELP (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_It could be as simple as tightening up the bolts that hold the lines down to the steering rack. Mine looks like is could use a tightening (some goop around it) but it looks like getting a socket wrench back in there is going to be a %$^&.

When looking under the car I noticed both ends of the steering rack were wet (with what I assume to be PS fluid.) And when I filled the pump and drove home from the shop (about 10miles) it was practically empty again. 
So I'm thinking there it may be more than just a tightening issue...but I'm definitely going to bring it to a couple more places and get their opinions. I'll make sure to suggest your idea. Thanks for your help.
!bump - If anyone else can shine some light on this or has had similar issues please help!


----------



## angelus1701 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm still going to say it's the bushes, I had an mk4 GT TDI and the steering rack bushes went.
Got this fixed. (new rack) 
the rear bushes went, fixed this. (arse of a job)
the wishbones went, put new ones on. (easy)
then, the pendulum (dog bone) mount went, swung the engine, took out the coolant pipes, exhaust pipe and something to do with the brakes. 
I sold it then.
check things as the car gets older.
Rich


----------



## armada41 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (angelus1701)*

I'm trying to figure out if I need the sport rack or just the regular rack. Does anyone know how to tell what I currently have and if it's ok to to replace it with a regular rack if I do have the sport?


----------



## angelus1701 (Mar 4, 2007)

24V's have specific 4 mo racks.
They're apparently meant to be a bit more hardcore.


----------



## armada41 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (angelus1701)*

so you're saying I probably need the sport version?


----------



## angelus1701 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm saying you'll need to make a trip to the stealer to find out which one is specific to your car.


----------



## armada41 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (angelus1701)*

yea I was afraid of that...anyway my VIN # can help determine?


----------



## angelus1701 (Mar 4, 2007)

yup.


----------



## tech9 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (angelus1701)*

The seals at each end of the rack fail alot when someone puts tie rod ends on and doesnt hold the opposite end while tightening the inner part of the rod. It puts a extreme amount of force on the seals when tightening the inner tie rod w/o holding the opposite end.


----------



## wed81rebel (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Power Steering Fluid Leak - Please HELP (armada41)*

The Racks go bad in the 4 series. http://www.germanautoparts.com has them for under $300 w/ tierods included just did one on my wifes car last month. I'm sure you can find some one to do it much cheaper than $1000 if you get the rack yourself. The local parts store here (napa) wanted $550 just for the rack. I'm guessing most shops around get there stuff from there. so try asking how much just for the labor.


----------



## lowBUDGETveeDUB (Nov 12, 2002)

Old post, but I'm glad I found this. This sounds like a problem that I'm having right now. I had my GTI i the shop while I went to Germany, and recently picked it back up. Had the tie rods done, and two weeks later, boom, ps fluid everywhere! This happened two days ago, and I really have to get my car back on the road. Anyone know if driving it dry for about 50 miles will destroy it? My house is about 50 miles from my sister's place, where my ride is. I really need to get it to my garage and on the lift.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

interesting.

my steering rack has over 290,000 km's on it. no issue yet. and I auto-x + track regularly.


----------



## Glorysblades (Mar 12, 2017)

*PS fluid everywhere*

I realize this was a long time back here but I am wondering what your fix was for the PS fluid everywhere. Pulled into my driveway and right as I cranked the wheel to park it pretty much blew up. Fluid went all over and from the looks of it, it may have come out of the top even. What is your process for diagnosing what needs to be fixed on it?

Thanks


----------

